# OK, Hector.."M.Sgt.Gonzales Tournament" ready to go..



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=255432

Annual contribution for the auction to Hector's Tournament honoring his Dad...

Comin' at ya, Hector...and DaReelDaddy...

Wishin' you a great turnout ...and boatloads of $$$$ for Hunts For Heroes.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW Tortuga. Extremely generous of you. Green at you!
RT


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Thats a mess of nice looking pens!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Jim, thanks for the heads up on this tourny a few years ago. I've been holding on to this call just for this years event !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow ET, Wow.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Richard !!!!..that call is a BEAUTY.. Some lucky feller down on the crick is gonna be mighty happy with that one.....

HEY, HARBORMASTER...this is gonna take place down in yore neck of the woods.. Git yore arse over there and bring yore neighbors...Gonna be one heck of a lot of fun.. Understand they got about 50 wounded Vets and their families participating.... I hear "FISH TREMBLE WHEN THEY HEAR YORE NAME !!!":rotfl:


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice call!

Glad you made this post, I wanted to do this last year but was unable to. I'm in this year!


Now, all I need is someone who can locate feesh!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Count me and the new boat to be there to offer our services to a great cause. Looking forward to helping out and having a good time with these heroes.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Count me and the new boat to be there to offer our services to a great cause. Looking forward to helping out and having a good time with these heroes.


Good Deal Capt!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Man you guys are outstanding. What wood work to compliment our auction! Any Sportsmen would love to own these classy items! Just to let everyone know the winner of these items or any other items in our auction will writes their checks to Hunts for Heroes. 

I dont know what better R & R from a hospital after Iraqi or Afghanistan could a Hero want other than going fishing, hunting ro some other outdoor activity with his buddies. Hunts for Heroes is a great organization that gives them the oppurtunity to do that. Thanks for helping out so they can give a wounded vets an opportunity to spend time in the outdoors.

Hector G.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice ET. Love the call. Tortuga, nice casing pens. The hero's will be proud of these items for sure.
Very nice guys!!


----------

